# Housewives of NJ



## Lauren1981 (Jun 21, 2010)

does anyone watch the real housewives of new jersey anymore???


----------



## LittleDevil (Jun 22, 2010)

OH, ME, ME....I DO! I am addicted to all the housewives!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 22, 2010)

Hell yea I still watch this! Danielle is my girl!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ omg you like danielle??!!!! i'm team dina and the manzos lmao!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 22, 2010)

that is the only version i watch!  teresa i've read is 5 million in debt.  Oh my!  And isn't there a danielle sex tape coming out...these people are so scandalous. And they always talk like they are in the mob.. always talking about "the family".  It just cracks me up!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah i heard that about teresa. i love jersey though. how ridiculous was danielle on the stripper pole all dramatic and sh*t ..... "engage. and THEN suggest." HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 22, 2010)

yep, i live 15 mins from danielle and the manzo's and Danielle is such a liar, she said she raised 6,000 dollars for Chris' baby when she went to the brownstone, yea right! it was check for 150 she gave the Stanessis in a envelope .. i was team danielle for awhile but i LOVE being so close to the drama and knowing the REAL truth behind everything! gotta love living in north jersey!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 22, 2010)

it's actually 11 million bucks lol. now she wants to get bailed out.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_that is the only version i watch! teresa i've read is 5 million in debt. Oh my! And isn't there a danielle sex tape coming out...these people are so scandalous. And they always talk like they are in the mob.. always talking about "the family". It just cracks me up!_


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_it's actually 11 million bucks lol. now she wants to get bailed out._

 
oh my gosh!  How in the world did creditors allow them to dig themselves into such a deep hole!  They would have revoked all my credit cars, taken my car and house and whatever else they could!
I bet its awesome to live so close to them.  They are making a real housewives of houston next and I cannot wait to see who they pick out.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL...that was too funny...and Kim G with a thong on. I can't even be mad at them. One can only hope to still be dropping (or at the very least trying to) like it's hot when I'm pushing 60 y/o.

Danille is punkers! I love every minute of her messyness.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_yeah i heard that about teresa. i love jersey though. how ridiculous was danielle on the stripper pole all dramatic and sh*t ..... "engage. and THEN suggest." HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!_


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

This show is such a guilty pleasure.  I don't mean to watch, but it just sucks me in.

Danielle is a hot mess. And crazy.  At least she seems to be.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_it's actually 11 million bucks lol. now she wants to get bailed out._

 
how the hell did she get that far into debt?? what exactly does she and joe do??  i always felt danielle was shady and full of shit.  felt a little bad for her with the book but that faded fast because i feel she encouraged that drama just as much as the other girls did.

but how f*cked up is kim g??!! i missed the end at teresa's party but did i hear kim g tell jaq that she was "obsessed" with danielle? wtf? that woman was in her house talking just as much shit! and yeah, kim g + stripper poles = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that was so awkward to watch her trying to climb that pole.... lmao!

and ashley getting kicked out by her mom was hilarious. the way jaq grabbed her sweatshirt up....lmfao!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol I love this showc we should start a real housewives of spectra forum


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 23, 2010)

NJ Housewife Teresa Giudice: Bankruptcy Is a ‘Fresh Start’ - PEOPLE TV Watch

An article on Teresa's financial woes.  When I saw the episode where she threw the housewarming party, I cringed.  That had to be some serious $$$$$$.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2010)

omg teresa is always throwing cash around like its nothing! that's why i've always wondered what she or joe does for a living


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Lol I love this showc we should start a real housewives of spectra forum_

 
does that include "the real girlfriends of specktra"??? lolololol!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 23, 2010)

^hell yea Lauren. I find it funny that Theresa was the first bitch to be bragging about her brand new house and how much she spent. Now that bitch is gonna be living in the street
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 24, 2010)

i always wondered why they paid cash, it's because their credit cards would have been declined lol. they make 80,000 a year? my parents combined make more than that a year and they would never be able to get a loan for a 1million dollar home.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg teresa is always throwing cash around like its nothing! that's why i've always wondered what she or joe does for a living_


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 25, 2010)

They were reporting anuual income in the $300K area for years, the very last in document says $80K...so if they were making $300 they could have received financing to purchase a million dollar home. Banks offer you about 3 times your salary, theat doesn't alwats mean you can afford.

Theresa and Joe seem very questionable. Who goes into a store counts out that much cash. I'd be afraid of carrying that much money on me. Rather than spending $100k on custom furniture for 1 room, she should have went to Thomasville and furnished her house. Lol

Such a big house...such an empty house, it just looks funny.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_ithey make 80,000 a year? my parents combined make more than that a year and they would never be able to get a loan for a 1million dollar home._


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_They were reporting anuual income in the $300K area for years, the very last in document says $80K...so if they were making $300 they could have received financing to purchase a million dollar home. Banks offer you about 3 times your salary, theat doesn't alwats mean you can afford.

Theresa and Joe seem very questionable. Who goes into a store counts out that much cash. I'd be afraid of carrying that much money on me. Rather than spending $100k on custom furniture for 1 room, she should have went to Thomasville and furnished her house. Lol

Such a big house...such an empty house, it just looks funny._

 
it looks funny as hell! did you see the event planners face when teresa showed her the great room??!! that BIG ass room with two couches and a table?? hell, had that been me in that big ass house with a winery in the basement i would have furnished my house with something like thomasville. probably Ashley furniture lol since my name's ashley (lauren's the middle name)


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg teresa is always throwing cash around like its nothing! that's why i've always wondered what she or joe does for a living_

 
Joe apparently has a construction company but Teresa stays home with the kids and what not


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm still watching but this season is pretty boring and stupid so far compared to the last NYC season. I love Bethanny's new show so much more. NJ needs to change up the cast next year or I don't think they'll last.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG did u guys see the last episode lol Jacqueline's daughter is a fricken brat! So disrespectful ton her parents



Ps Albie is my babys daddy


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 27, 2010)

dude what the HELL was all that crap? ugh I hate Kim G. too, she's so two faced! The other kim made such an ass out of herself at Teresa's party, but she definitely redeemed herself putting Danielle in her place. lol. But yeah DOWN with Kim G, she's just an old bitch trying to be on TV! hahahhaha


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 20, 2010)

Kim g is fake as he'll. Gtfo bitch, ur not a jersey housewife.  I think Ashley bothers me the most.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2010)

Gawh, the side talking, when they pull to each woman talking about stuff, Teresa...jesus who's doing that makeup and hair? AWFUL~


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Gawh, the side talking, when they pull to each woman talking about stuff, *Teresa...jesus who's doing that makeup and hair?* AWFUL~_

 
I wonder the very same thing.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Gawh, the side talking, when they pull to each woman talking about stuff, Teresa...jesus who's doing that makeup and hair? AWFUL~_

 

What??? You don't think she looks "FABULOUS"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I cringe every time I hear her or her daughters say that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Gawh, the side talking, when they pull to each woman talking about stuff, Teresa...jesus who's doing that makeup and hair? AWFUL~_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_What??? You don't think she looks "FABULOUS"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cringe every time I hear her or her daughters say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_oh my gosh!  How in the world did creditors allow them to dig themselves into such a deep hole!  They would have revoked all my credit cars, taken my car and house and whatever else they could!
I bet its awesome to live so close to them.  They are making a real housewives of houston next and I cannot wait to see who they pick out._

 

Are you serious? I need to start brushing up on the who's who of Houston. I swear I've lived in this place for 3 yrs and still know nothing about it!


----------



## QueenBam (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Kim g is fake as he'll. Gtfo bitch, ur not a jersey housewife. I think Ashley bothers me the most._

 
shes just a bratty kid. i laughed my ass off after the fight and jacqueline was like "ASHLEY GO OVER THERE" and she was like "FINE MOM, pick danielle over your own daughter!!!"

omg brat!!!! i would tell my daughter to GTFO if she was that annoying too.... lol


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 31, 2010)

Danielle Staub - youre a better woman than me honey. i would have NEVER let those bitches talk shit to me like that to my face. and Teresa ... DONT EVEN GET ME STARTED! she wouldnt have to worry about being bankrupted when i got through with her. i COULNT believe how Andy Cohen let that verbal abuse go on like that ... and the weird thing is collectively all these women have 7 daughters together .. how can they talk to each other like that on international t.v


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't understand how these women aren't embarassed by how they act! They're grown women and act like children....HORRIBLE children lol

I didnt watch season 2, except the reunion, because I can't stand their drama...every 2 min I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,I thought my eyes would stay that way lol 

There's just a point where it's like if they really didn't want to deal with Danielle, just stop reacting to her antics and ignore her!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 16, 2010)

They all look like trannies! 
Danielle especially! lol She's the least fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Strangely my pet peeve of all the reunions of Housewives ever is hearing all those goddamn bracelets and bangles clicking and jangling!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 16, 2010)

This NJ series however is the one I've lived to watch!
These women are so into themselves and are so delusional---money CAN'T buy you class for real with these heifers!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 19, 2010)

I loved this season, i couldn't imagine those women would be even more ridiculous than they were in season 1!

Do you guys know if there's going to be a "lost footage" episode this season?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_THANK YOU!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_What??? You don't think she looks "FABULOUS"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cringe every time I hear her or her daughters say that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I wonder the very same thing._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Are you serious? I need to start brushing up on the who's who of Houston. I swear I've lived in this place for 3 yrs and still know nothing about it!_

 
Are you seeing that unblended lipliner ladies? JESUS


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Are you seeing that unblended lipliner ladies? JESUS_

 
And the zillions layers of lipgloss over lipstick over lipgloss, the unblended and creasing eyeshadows, the orange bronzer and 3 shades over skintone foundation, the smudging and running eyeliner and the mascara traces on the eyelids. Yup, saw that too.

Really, in terms of makeup, i think Dina was the best of the bunch.


----------

